# What kind of paint to use for a fireplace surround?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to paint the black fireplace surround, as pictured. Does anyone have advice on the best type of paint to use? Assuming that spray painting is the best option of application?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you want to paint it?
That's a factory finish made to withstand the heat. Any other finish may or may not hold up.
You going to have to degrease it, sand it and use a high heat paint. Rustolium has some good ones.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

when i redid my fireplace i repainted the face of the fireplace with regular flat black stove paint worked great and its made for high heat applications. i also repainted the gold strips on the glass with a silver hammered metal paint.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

i just redid the tile around the opening and it has scratches on it. 

Re:when i redid my fireplace i repainted the face of the fireplace with regular flat black stove paint worked great and its made for high heat applications. i also repainted the gold strips on the glass with a silver hammered metal paint. 

Danny T: How did you apply the paint? Spray paint?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

yes spray paint i got at HD. i had already redid the tile also and wanted the front of the fireplace to look new also. i just masked off the tile and mantle and sprayed 2 coats. i covered the floor with a big drop cloth.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would mask off and use rattle cans for such a small area. Adequate ventilation and extend the masking further than you think the paint would ever reach.

Given the potential heat? I would go to the auto parts store and pick a color of high heat engine/exhaust enamel you like as it will not discolor. If you just want black, you can get rattle cans of paint for barbecue grills in gloss and flat. It comes in some other limited colors as well. 

I would scruff up the surface a bit with some steel wool or wet sand paper.

Check the expiration dates of spray paints if you buy from a box store. They are notorious for not rotating merchandise. Buy fresh stuff.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

kennykenny said:


> I want to paint the black fireplace surround, as pictured. Does anyone have advice on the best type of paint to use? Assuming that spray painting is the best option of application?


I agree with DannyT. I redid my fireplace and used a spray can of Black Stove paint as well. Though, I did not paint the surround. I painted the inside walls of the fireplace. You can buy it at most Box Stores or any place they sell fireplaces. If you are looking for a shiney finish, I'd stop at the automotive store and buy engine paint or brake caliper paint. It's the same thing.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice. Where do you purchase the black stove paint? Is this at HD and/or Lowes as well?


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

kennykenny said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. Where do you purchase the black stove paint? Is this at HD and/or Lowes as well?


 I know for sure my Lowe's has it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowes, Home Depot, any hardware store or lumber yard will have it.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Is this the back stove paint that is being refered to? 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...d=10051&catalogId=10053&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

that's the one i used


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

About how many cans did it take for you to spray your fireplace? Is brushing it on an option or will it look better spraying? I am not the best at spraying? Would brushing leave paint brush marks?


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

kennykenny said:


> About how many cans did it take for you to spray your fireplace? Is brushing it on an option or will it look better spraying? I am not the best at spraying? Would brushing leave paint brush marks?


 I bought one can and didn't even use the whole can. If you are painting the surround, I would try and spray it. It will leave a much nicer finish.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i did 2 coats on the face and the sliding screens and still have half a can


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Danny T. Did you remove the screens to paint? What about the doors to paint the trim? Are these items easily removable?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i pulled the doors off so i could paint over the gold on them. they come off easy but were a pain to put back. the metal just squeezes the glass pieces. you have to kinda put the doors together in place they dont come out as a unit. the screens i opened at different spots to get better coverage.


----------

